# Photo Merge HDR has quit working



## ranch11gal (Apr 15, 2018)

Yesterday I updated Lightroom Classic CC.  Last night I imported raw files in and chose  5 bracketed shots to Photo Merge HDR.  It puts them together and when I click on "merge", the blue line goes about halfway and then I get the following message:  "An internal error has occurred.  Failed to import the final merged result from /Volumes/Seagate Backup . . . ."   
I have shut down and restarted everything, I've imported different pictures, and I get the same result.  It was working fine three days ago.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Thank you


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2018)

What kind of disk is “Seagate backup”? Is it a Time Machine backup disk by any chance?


----------



## ranch11gal (Apr 15, 2018)

No, it's just a portable external hard drive that I've been using.  Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 18, 2018)

Does the file actually get created in the folder, but not imported? Or is it not getting created?


----------

